# p99rs turn off/on pop



## chrisb33 (May 13, 2010)

hi,

im not sure where to post this, but ive been reading through the other threads and this seem to be where my post should be. 

anyway, i kinda need your help. my system are as follows:

HU - Pioneer P99rs
Front Stage - Danish Acoustics Pristinum 3-way in full active
Amp for front stage - Audison Lrx 6.9
RCA - Tchernov Junior IC
Speaker wires: ecosse 2.3

all of these are new except for the speaker wires. Im having some turn off pop and sometimes when i change tracks of any cd there's popping also. 

I was wondering if p99rs users have the same problem. Ive had two or three other friends with the same HU (different systems) that have the same problem. 

i tried borrowing an alpine 9887 and the pop wasnt there. im wondering if this is a p99 problem? amp problem? grounding problem?

can you guys help me on how to diagnose where this "pop" is coming from? ive tried to change rca's too but the pop is still there. If the source is the amp, is there a way to remedy this pop? or i should have my amp repaired already? 

thanks in advance.

chris b


----------



## chrisb33 (May 13, 2010)

oh and btw, i forgot to mention that the pops is coming from both left and right midrange when im turning the HU off. 

but when im changing tracks, i cant seem to isolate where it's coming from. 

chris b


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

deh-p01 user here, no pop at all


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

basshead said:


> deh-p01 user here, no pop at all


x2. no problem with mine at all.

have you checked all your grounds?


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

It's pioneers mute circuit ! It's sucks! Even my new ODR stuff has slight on off pop! It is louder when I had line drivers befor the amps .took them out and it's better but still there


----------



## chrisb33 (May 13, 2010)

ive checked my grounding and everything seems to be in order. 

still the turn off pop is there. something weird is happening though. sometimes i hear the turn off pop in my midrange, but sometimes it's in my tweets! i doubt if this is an amp issue right?

also, what i did is to directly connect the power of the p99 to my battery. should i change the fuse since it's directly connected to the bat? 

thanks.

chris b


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

try a relay


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

what do you mean by change the fuse? you should never increase the specified fuse or an electronic piece


----------



## chrisb33 (May 13, 2010)

sorry for the late reply. ive been busy at work. someone suggested that i put a bare wire from the rca termination point to the chasis of the p99. do you think this would work? i dont think i should do it if everything is grounded properly right?

here are some pics. see the rca connection that's wrapped in electrical tape? there is where i should put some bare wires and then ground it directly to the chasis.




















chris b


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Right at the back of the P99 there is a 10mm tapped screw. Grab some black 16 gauge wire and solder one end the factory ground and crimp/solder on a ring terminal and fasten it to the 10mm location.

Did you try the relay yet? I never had an on/off pops with mine.


----------



## chrisb33 (May 13, 2010)

AVIDEDTR said:


> Right at the back of the P99 there is a 10mm tapped screw. Grab some black 16 gauge wire and solder one end the factory ground and crimp/solder on a ring terminal and fasten it to the 10mm location.
> 
> Did you try the relay yet? I never had an on/off pops with mine.


havent tried the relay yet. where do i hook that? sorry, i such a noob when it comes to electronics.

thanks.


----------



## chrisb33 (May 13, 2010)

AVIDEDTR said:


> try a relay


btw, when you installed your p99 did you install a relay right away? or you didnt have to install a relay because you never had a pop problem? thanks.

chris b


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Yep my relay is in behind my dash tucked away with it's own dedicated fused power source.


The output of the remote line from the P99 goes to pin 86. Then run pin 87 to your amp/amps.

Connect a constant 12vDC to pin 30 (fused)
Connect a clean ground to pin 85

See attached photo


----------



## chrisb33 (May 13, 2010)

AVIDEDTR said:


> Yep my relay is in behind my dash tucked away with it's own dedicated fused power source.
> 
> 
> The output of the remote line from the P99 goes to pin 86. Then run pin 87 to your amp/amps.
> ...


this is great!!! thanks man. will let you know how it goes 

chris b


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

You can always try these: http://www.davidnavone.com/cart.asp?24&cat=1

Could be your Audison amp too...but try the relay first.


----------



## chrisb33 (May 13, 2010)

AVIDEDTR said:


> You can always try these: David Navone - Pop Eliminators - Car Audio Engineering
> 
> Could be your Audison amp too...but try the relay first.


thanks man! i hope its not the amps!

chris b


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

I wire power and ground directly to the battery. I ran a pair of 8 gauge through the firewall to the dash. I haven't had any problem with noise. If it does, which i had once is when I remove the 0 gauge wire and didn't tighten the screw properly . Best thing you could do is bring back to the store and ask them to test it through a battery outside of car environment.

Another thing I often do is lower the volume to 0 before turn off my car to prevent a sudden power cut from amp to my speakers... when I turn on the car I leave the HU at 0 volume for 10 - 30 secs before turn it up.


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

I don't see how the relay will help if there's no delay added to it...

It's just 12V sent to the remote of the amp, relay or not the 12v will be sent at the same time. No?


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

khanhfat said:


> Another thing I often do is lower the volume to 0 before turn off my car to prevent a sudden power cut from amp to my speakers... when I turn on the car I leave the HU at 0 volume for 10 - 30 secs before turn it up.


Proper way is turn on your HU after you start the car. Even with volume 0, your HU is still working.


----------



## chrisb33 (May 13, 2010)

khanhfat said:


> I wire power and ground directly to the battery. I ran a pair of 8 gauge through the firewall to the dash. I haven't had any problem with noise. If it does, which i had once is when I remove the 0 gauge wire and didn't tighten the screw properly . Best thing you could do is bring back to the store and ask them to test it through a battery outside of car environment.
> 
> Another thing I often do is lower the volume to 0 before turn off my car to prevent a sudden power cut from amp to my speakers... when I turn on the car I leave the HU at 0 volume for 10 - 30 secs before turn it up.


this is what i did. did you have to change the fuse of the HU since it's directly connected to the battery terminal? or that doesnt matter?

i always turn on my head unit after starting the engine and turn it off when i shut it down. 

but even when the volume is low i still hear a turn off pop at either the midrange or tweeters. 

chris b


----------



## chrisb33 (May 13, 2010)

basshead said:


> I don't see how the relay will help if there's no delay added to it...
> 
> It's just 12V sent to the remote of the amp, relay or not the 12v will be sent at the same time. No?


i honestly have no idea coz i suck at electronics. but i guess it wont hurt to try. and if it does go away then lucky me 

chris b


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Get your self a multimeter and start measuring voltage and continuity.
Well, is good to have a seperated power wire for your HU as stock power wire are very thin and may not able to supply enough voltage for your HU. When you do this, make sure it is fused after the battery, for protection.

BTW, I know this is dumb, but does this HU(P99) have pico fuse issues?


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

did you ever fix this? I'm sure it's as simple as delaying the amp turn on or delaying the head unit acc a sec or so. that is often the remedy. good chance the unit is turning off faster than the amp.

there are many cheapo delay circuits. i like to use a PAC TR-7 since you can set the delay where you want it. Stinger also makes an pop on/off delay item that will do either on or off pops.


----------



## Silver Supra (Feb 15, 2008)

No pops with my P99


----------



## chrisb33 (May 13, 2010)

sorry for the super late in reply. been real busy. anyway, problem solved. grounded HU to it's copper chasis and pop is now gone  

thanks guys.

chris b


----------



## jstoner22 (Jun 30, 2009)

chrisb33 said:


> sorry for the super late in reply. been real busy. anyway, problem solved. grounded HU to it's copper chasis and pop is now gone
> 
> thanks guys.
> 
> chris b


i am having a very similar problem in my system (turn on pops though)
up until now, i was thinking it was the amps. reading this i may have been looking in the wrong place though.

so you grounded the copper chassis of the headunit to the car? in addition to the ground wire.


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

I have the same problem, 

.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

I ran my ground for the P99 to the distro ground for my amps. I connected the harness ground AND added a lead from the copper chassis of the head unit to the run back to my amp ground distro. 14g wire by the way. I use IXOS RCA's that have a 22g - 28g wire incorporated within the RCA leads and all these are connected to the P99 copper chassis and to each amp's chassis where the RCA's terminate. I'm pretty sure I have my grounds covered 

Chuck


----------

